# How to post pics?



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

2 different ways that I know of....
1. Select the "Go Advanced" button below. Then look for the "Attach Files" box in the Additional Options section at the bottom.

2. I use the Image Hosting section of the forum (second button from the right, at the top). On my computer, I resize the various pics to something around 1024 x 768 pixel size. Then use the Image Hosting area to upload the various images. Now I always have them here for when I want to re-post them.
One uploaded, you copy the "image URL" line and then use the mountain looking post it above to insert the "image URL".


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Depends on where those pictures are coming from. General photo gallery or private
album(s). 
In the gallery you clic on the picture to get it to display just that picture. Then you right clic on it and on the list which appears choose "copy image location". Then go to the
post you are making and fist left clic then right clic and choose "paste".
For a picture from your private album get that picture up first then down at the bottom of it there are two lines of address. The first one will give a link to the picture if you copy/paste it in your post. The second one will present the picture in your post if you copy/paste it.


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks I'm going to try to upload a picture tomorrow after school.


----------

